

Personal Finance: How do you protect yourself against income eating doodads? - ollierattue
http://themoneyleopard.com/2014/11/04/how-do-you-protect-yourself-against-income-eating-doodads/

======
s_q_b
I was just thinking this. Its a good app idea. Something that scans your bank
accounts, and then cancels (or alerts) you to any odd small recurring charges.

